# What do you consider a "good" conversion percentage?



## Dante2004 (Aug 23, 2010)

We always talk about "good" design tools and how _______ tool is better than _______ tool, etc.

In order to justify the purchase of any of these tools, I need to be able to justify it based on a boost in sales.

Obviously sales on your site is going to be a function of the volume of traffic, so I can't ask "How many sales a month do you consider good" since one business may get 10 hits a day while another may get 1000. So, to normilize the response, what PERCENTAGE of hits to your design tool must be converted to a sale for you to consider it effective?

Our design page has a low conversion rate (in my opinion) and I am working to correct that. I have a pretty good idea of what we need to do it get "better". But I am struggling to establish a goal.

1 out of 50 hits? 2%
1 out of 100 hits? 1%
1 out of 1000 hits? .1%

I'm sure you guys don't want to share your sales volumes - and that's fine. Hopefully using a % helps people share more openly.


----------



## designnbuy (Jan 1, 2010)

2-3% conversion rate is considered as good conversion rate.


----------



## Extrememgmt (Oct 22, 2007)

I talk to a lot of webmasters about conversion rates and how they measure success. A lot depends on how much you are spending on traffic, marketing, etc. I've had some tell me anything above 1% is reasonable and anything below 1% needs to be examined. But if you do a very targeted ad campaign and you are looking at just that traffic you should set your sights higher.

Another conversion rate you might want to look at besides traffic/sales is $ spent on marketing/$ earned. For example, if you spend $5 on a Google adwords campaign that gets you a 2% conversion rate and $50 in sales, that might track better than a banner ad campaign with a 5% conversion rate but cost $30 to get the same $50 in sales. Obviously that should rarely happen, as a campaign that brings in a better conversion rate should generate more money in sales, I am just saying that marketing expenses should factor into things.

Ed


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

It really depends on a lot of factors. Do you have a targeted market? What do people think of your design? What is your pricing. How good is your web design(from a buyer's perspective)?, How well are you promoting it?, etc, etc.

For an online website, lower than 1% may inquire. Out of those inquiries maybe less than 1% buys.

My website is just a few hundreds shy of 1,400,000 hits as of today. Started since 2005 that's nearly P20,300 hits per month. I'd be very happy if I can convert 2-3% of those hits into sales - even just 1%.


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

1% is pretty good on hits, that will be more on unique visitors of course. I use Statcounter.


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

Is that hit a click or sales?


----------



## Dante2004 (Aug 23, 2010)

Extrememgmt said:


> I talk to a lot of webmasters about conversion rates and how they measure success. A lot depends on how much you are spending on traffic, marketing, etc. I've had some tell me anything above 1% is reasonable and anything below 1% needs to be examined. But if you do a very targeted ad campaign and you are looking at just that traffic you should set your sights higher.
> 
> Another conversion rate you might want to look at besides traffic/sales is $ spent on marketing/$ earned. For example, if you spend $5 on a Google adwords campaign that gets you a 2% conversion rate and $50 in sales, that might track better than a banner ad campaign with a 5% conversion rate but cost $30 to get the same $50 in sales. Obviously that should rarely happen, as a campaign that brings in a better conversion rate should generate more money in sales, I am just saying that marketing expenses should factor into things.
> 
> Ed


I was looking at it from the opposite perspective...using my conversion rate (and sales total) to judge how effectively my marketing works - and how "user friendly" my website appears.

Overall, as I whole, my marketing/SEO/word of mouth/links bring in ___ hits a month, but if > __% don't convert to sales, then somewhere in the process something is wrong. I could be marketing to the wrong audience, or my prices are too high, or they don't like my products, or...perhaps my website doesn't do enough to entice the visitor into making a sale.

So, starting from my current state, my marketing strategy as it stands today, brings Y hits/month. Of Y hits, X make purchases. I want to increase that success ratio. But I want to have a reasonable level of expectations. 

For the most part...I would say hits/month is a function of marketing/SEO work

Pages/Visitor and time on site reflect their interest in your product

Shopping cart abandons could be something to do with your check out process, or possibly pricing. But my opinion is that if they make it all the way to the shopping cart, they've already considered the price.

So if I am happy with my hits/month & pages/visitor & time on site, but not with my conversion %...then I need to focus on the last few steps.

Kind of like a retail store with a parking lot crammed full of cars, but a small sales total for the day.


----------



## TeesForChange (Jan 17, 2007)

i think anything over 2% is considered pretty good.


----------



## georg (Feb 22, 2011)

I agree with TeesForChange, all over 2% is very good. But it depends always what your site is offering (only selling t-shirts, t-shirt designer, blog ecc.)


----------

